
A forgotten twentieth-century photographer’s wild portraits of women in nature - prismatic
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/photo-booth/a-forgotten-twentieth-century-photographers-wild-portraits-of-women-in-nature
======
BelleOfTheBall
Wow, those are insanely good. “Infinitude,” 1910, in particular, looks like a
painting, sort of reminds me of "Isle of the Dead" by Böcklin. It has that
same eerie mood and feel. "Heart of the Storm" is a straight-up homage to old
epic classicist works. I never knew old photography could be this visually
striking.

~~~
vanderZwan
This is fairly common in early photographs. I think it is partially because
many early photographers were painters originally and carried the insights of
that practice over to the way they took photographs, and partially because
paintings were the main frame of reference of medium to emulate.

~~~
KineticLensman
I think the early history of photography is really interesting, in that
artists and philosophers were arguing about it as long ago as the middle of
the 19th century.

To some it mechanised art in a good way and allowed 'mass production' \- e.g.
of portraits for people who couldn't afford an artist. To others this was of
course a bad thing. Others liked the apparent objectivity of photography -
'the camera never lies'.

I read Susan Sontag's On Photography many years ago and would love to see an
updated version that takes account of our current image-saturated world.

------
eveningcoffee
Nice (and surprising) to see pictorialist work here. I would say that her work
is not forgotten but is not known by general public so well as for example
Ansel Adams is in the US. Adams belonged to the opposite school of art whose
many members actively opposed pictorialism.

------
tech-historian
Hacker News has such range. Hardcore engineering news from around the web but
also lovely excursions like this one.

Surprises like this is why I love HN.

------
acqq
A book: "Anne Brigman: A Visionary in Modern Photography" (2018) Written by
Ann M. Wolfe and Alexander Nemerov and Susan Ehrens and Kathleen Pyne and
Heather Waldroup

can also be previewed:

[https://www.rizzoliusa.com/book/9780847862870/](https://www.rizzoliusa.com/book/9780847862870/)

------
a_imho
Does not work in private window.

~~~
woadwarrior01
[https://archive.is/HuXQj](https://archive.is/HuXQj)

~~~
r0rshrk
I think the images are failing to load in this one. Does the scraping take
time ?

------
kwhitefoot
Thank you, lovely pictures!

------
justaguyhere
please tag it with NSFW, so people don't get in trouble

~~~
catsdanxe
Do people actually browse the internet at work? Like read the news, hn,
reddit, etc?

~~~
akshaybhalotia
You'd be surprised!

